# John Deere 2040 open or closed hydraulics?



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a 2040 John Deere serial number 289626 (which according to Tractor Data makes it a 1978 model) built in Mannheim, Germany. I purchased it very cheap and have been using it to mow and work in produce fields. It has two sets of remotes on the back that are stuck, and I was talking with a gentleman from local John Deere dealership about fixing them to run a V rake, wrapper, and plastic mulch roller. He said all 2040's are closed centers and might give me problems with some of my hydraulic powered implements. I thought all of the closed center were serial number 350000 and beyond, but now I was reading that they may be closed center from 266750 and up. Does anyone know if it is closed center or open, or how I can tell? Also, will there be issues running equipment with hydraulic connections with it if it is closed center? I have never had a closed center tractor before so all of this is new to me. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I know some hydraulic valves on implements (like a wood splitter) can be converted from open center to closed center easily. I have only seen closed center on that tractor so I'm unsure of the visual difference. A closed center would have a hydraulic pump driven off the front of the crankshaft under/ in front of the radiator. It's main body circumference roundish with plugs at regular intervals.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

My 2030 is a closed hyd, but i can run anything I need to work hay fields... the main thing is a "float" position and you should have that....


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Mtnherd

I sold 2040's when they were new. If your 2040 has a 3 cyl engine it definitely has closed center hyds. Frt hyd pump will resemble photo below. Open center hyd valves & closed center systems don't get along together. Some open center valves can be converted to closed center,


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for all of the information! Haven’t been on here in a little bit due to work and extra snow duties. I guess I will fix the valves and hook it up to the different implements and see how it does. If it works I need to find some weights for the front, as it is a little light on the front end for the mountains. If not I got it cheap enough to sell and make a little bit. But It is always nice to have an extra tractor...


----------

